# Stearns REally REally Floored Me



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

For those of you who know know Ben Stearns, you are aware he's a bit ... well, off. A little strange. Couple slices of baloney short of of a sandwich. You know what I'm saying?

So I get this bubble pack in the mail yesterday and see Ben's return addy. I'm puzzled because while he IS a weirdo, he is NOT stupid and doesn't send cigars in crushable bubble envelopes. So I'm curious ... and a teeny bit afraid.

Upon opening it, my heart sank. For a moment, I thought Ben had sent me some sort of personal "massager"









Closer inspection, however, blessedly revealed it to be a humi-tube from a local B&M in Ben's college town. As you can see from the note, Ben was just checking to make sure the postal system was working in VA.









But then, I removed the note. And that's when the magnitude of Ben's gift REally washed over me: '05 Ramon Allones Emancia, a regional release. *WOW! Thanks, Ben!*


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

yeah he's a weirdo all right
good job ben!
Im sure there are some who want to test out your addy too!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:dr:dr:chk:dr:dr


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

alright, i admit it, it wasnt just to test the postal system, it was also to send you a souvenir from my b+m here (and to unofficially grant a wish of course :ss) 

let me hijack this thread for a minute. fair warning, i have a few more 'souvenirs' to ship out. check yourselves

anyways, hope you enjoy vinny, and dont think we're even close to even yet

stearns


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

stearns said:


> and dont think we're even close to even yet


Do not trifle with me, young man ...


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Nice Smack Ben, Let me know if you need air support!


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

you know what if we all hit him at once, he can't retail lol. remember he's a uni student.. whats he gonna do .. throw mac and cheese?:bn


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice job Ben !


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

SAAAAWEEEET!!! Nice to see Vin get smacked!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Great job Ben!










:tpd: Couldn't agree more Vin! :tpd:


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Great job Ben!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks AL this is just what I needed! :r:r:r
Kev (STS)*


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Ben is more than a couple of pices of baloney short of a sandwich, hes more like a couple of pieces of baloney and a couple of pieces of bread short of a sandwich and dont even get me started on the butter....

With that said, nice hit Ben, hope you enjoyed Vin

James

Oh and Ben, something went out in the mail for you today......


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

nice hit Ben, really nice.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Proof the postal service delivers rain, shine or snow!! Nice hit on a hreat BOTL Ben!!:tu


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice hit! :tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

I like how you roll Ben. Sweet hit man.:tu

Enjoy the smoke Vin.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

TripleF said:


> Proof the postal service delivers rain, shine or snow!!


But now Vin has to test if the incoming mail to Ben's new addy works just as good as the outgoing mail. It was nice knowing you Ben :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nice hit!

Just a little tidbit... that particular Eminencia is from 2007's re-release. The original 05 releases had "Edicion Regonal" on the bands, and the 07's have "Exclusivo Suiza".

Still great cigars regardless!


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> But now Vin has to test if the incoming mail to Ben's new addy works just as good as the outgoing mail. It was nice knowing you Ben :r


wrong, vin's son already proved that it does work. now all vinny boy has to so is sit back and enjoy :tu

stearns


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

massphatness said:


> For those of you who know know Ben Stearns, you are aware he's a bit ... well, off. A little strange.


Looks like he's a bit off in that strange yet cool jungle way that seems to happen around here. :tu

Great job on a great guy by obviously a great guy.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Great hit Ben! :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh yeah Ben is a wacko!!! I mean what else do you expect from a guy who smokes Swisher Sweets down to the wood tip!!! Great smoke there Ben!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

stearns said:


> let me hijack this thread for a minute. fair warning, i have a few more 'souvenirs' to ship out. check yourselves


You better keep it in your pants there, young'un... you're making some enemies.

Hey Vin,

PM me the address this was sent from, will ya? Thanks!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

DBall said:


> Hey Vin,
> 
> PM me the address this was sent from, will ya? Thanks!


*:mn DONE! :mn*


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

...i hate this place

stearns


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

stearns said:


> ...i hate this place
> 
> stearns


It might be funnier to note that I got your addy twice within 5 minutes of this request. And what the hell kind of street name is 'Lois Lane', hmm? What are you, superman?

If anyone wants Benny's addy, PM me. Thanks. :tu


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

DBall said:


> What are you, superman?


shhhhhhh

stearns


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Would Love Bens new addy, Have to forward some mail to him


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Av8tor152d said:


> Would Love Bens new addy, Have to forward some mail to him


Done


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

DBall said:


> Done


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Ben told me his humi was running low...that was nice of him to send some of his last smokes to Vin! I just hope he can replenish his stock so he has enough to get him through this semester.......


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Ben told me his humi was running low...that was nice of him to send some of his last smokes to Vin! I just hope he can replenish his stock so he has enough to get him through this semester.......


lies lies lies

stearns


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

You know that show "Win Ben Stein's Money"?

We should come with something like "Fill Ben Stearns Humi"!

I'll start working on it.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

massphatness said:


> You know that show "Win Ben Stein's Money"?
> 
> We should come with something like "Fill Ben Stearns Humi"!
> 
> I'll start working on it.


Oh Oh Oh oh...
I WANNA PLAY !!!!
I WANNA PLAY !!!!


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

DBall said:


> Done


Thanks I will be arriving at my new launch site in 6 days


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

massphatness said:


> You know that show "Win Ben Stein's Money"?
> 
> We should come with something like "Fill Ben Stearns Humi"!
> 
> I'll start working on it.


 If you do, I'm in:tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

massphatness said:


> You know that show "Win Ben Stein's Money"?
> 
> We should come with something like "Fill Ben Stearns Humi"!
> 
> I'll start working on it.


An empty humidor is a sad sad thing to behold. Ben is a hard working, industrious, college student looking to improve himself so he can make even greater contributions to society above and beyond his already legendary paintball skills. The additional stress of an empty humidor should not befall this fine young man! :ss


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

lets see the wizard fix this problem! very deserving and a great bother! Nice hit!


----------

